# Haydn Currently Blowing my Mind



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've never really checked him out, but I am listening to Symphony No. 34 and it is absolutely fantastic! Very detailed melodies that build wonderfully off each other. Dare I say he's more creative than Mozart? I feel I am going to form that opinion just by listening to this one Symphony, and my intuition tends to be pretty good. 

This is really really good!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am not sure all will agree with you but Haydn made some very fine works, Piano trios too name one.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I am not sure all will agree with you but Haydn made some very fine works, Piano trios too name one.


I will check those out. Got a specific version in mind?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I will check those out. Got a specific version in mind?


Beaux Arts Trio, by miles.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Listening to their Piano Trio nr.1 in F major, H.XV:37 - I


it's great. I don't know, I just feel a stronger sophistication with Hydan, I've been missing out.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It feels like Mozart on steroids or something, more muscular.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The earlier of Haydns symphonies were definitely much better than the earlier Mozart symphonies. I would say he had a better batting average. But his Piano concertos didn't have nearly the depth as Mozart's. His masses are great too, the Nelson Mass, Harmony Mass. Personally I like Haydn's masses generally more than Mozart's, which I feel have more filler. Mozart had an emotional depth that is missing in Haydn, and some of his content of his music is more revolutionary and paved the way for Beethoven and Romanticism, while Haydn was stuck in the past.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

At least one conductor agrees with me: "I've said it here before, but I'm not sure everyone heard me," he writes. "Haydn was a more creative, more talented and more skilled composer than Mozart."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Try this one also:	

String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor 'Fifths'
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'

Alban Berg Quartett.

( Heaven)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> At least one conductor agrees with me: "I've said it here before, but I'm not sure everyone heard me," he writes. "Haydn was a more creative, more talented and more skilled composer than Mozart."


I'm not even sure if Haydn agrees with that. He told Leo something different about his boy. But Haydn seemed a more mature and likeable fella than Wolfy.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Try this one also:
> 
> String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor 'Fifths'
> String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'
> ...


My parents have this album, I remember listening to it as a kid. One of my earliest classical music memories.

OP, I bet you'd also like Haydn's cello concertos. I like Heinrich Schiff's recordings.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> My parents have this album, I remember listening to it as a kid. One of my earliest classical music memories.
> 
> OP, I bet you'd also like Haydn's cello concertos. I like Heinrich Schiff's recordings.


If one doesn't like that pieces then you might as well stop listing all together, I prefer the Caupucon guy, just by a nose length .


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

Don't know which others you've heard, but if you like #34 you might also get a kick out of #49, which shares some similar musical ideas and is a fantastic symphony.


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Mozart had an emotional depth that is missing in Haydn, and some of his content of his music is more revolutionary and paved the way for Beethoven and Romanticism, while Haydn was stuck in the past.


While the first statement is not worth arguing about as it's entirely subjective, I will have to contest the second, as the originator of the thread Haydn is the Greatest Innovator in Western Music History. In all seriousness, though, the notion of 'Papa' Haydn as "stuck in the past" is, to put it bluntly, stuck in the past. I recommend Bryan Proksch's book _Reviving Haydn_ for a comprehensive look at how Haydn's reputation has evolved over the past century as more listeners (such as Captainnumber36, as we see) become more acquainted with his actual music than they are with the (still all too common) 19th-century cliches about him.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Funny said:


> While the first statement is not worth arguing about as it's entirely subjective, I will have to contest the second, as the originator of the thread Haydn is the Greatest Innovator in Western Music History. In all seriousness, though, the notion of 'Papa' Haydn as "stuck in the past" is, to put it bluntly, stuck in the past. I recommend Bryan Proksch's book _Reviving Haydn_ for a comprehensive look at how Haydn's reputation has evolved over the past century as more listeners (such as Captainnumber36, as we see) become more acquainted with his actual music than they are with the (still all too common) 19th-century cliches about him.


No doubt he was a great innovator, inventing the Symphony and String Quartet, but the language of his music is very much in the strictly Classical vein, he didn't have the dark, stormy emotion or despair of Mozart or Beethoven, which affected the Romantics. I like Haydn, his work has a lot of charm, he never really strayed from the more formal, and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a list of some guy forced to listened to all the symphonies by Haydn and rank them:

http://www.classicfm.com/composers/haydn/guides/definitive-ranking-haydn-symphonies/


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Personal favourite Symphonie of Haydn are no.s 22, 26, 53, 86. Love the irresistible theme of the 2nd movement of the Military No. 100, final movement of the Bear No. 82.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Ah! A Haydn fan. Another one, I mean. I remain a long-time admirer of Papa H. and had the opportunity (and pleasures) last year (Has it been one year already!) to undertake a marathon Haydn Symphony listen, starting with the First Symphony on January 1 and moving through each successive work, one a day, till I conquered an entire set of the beasts. Wonderful beasts they are.

I have a couple more complete sets of Haydn's symphonies (as well as a couple sets of Sonatas and String Quartets) and plan to undertake another such marathon soon. Meanwhile, I take on a Haydn piece every quite often. And you might keep in mind that the last day in this month of March marks the master's birthday. My habit for a goodly number of years now is to spend some time on that day listening to the Haydn symphony that matches my age. Been doing that for well over 40 years now, and I don't recall missing a year since I started the endeavor. (As a child I did miss out on this pleasure.) Soon, of course, I shall reach the end and then have to figure out what to do for my 108th year. Go backwards? Combine the 107th with number 1? Or pick two symphonies that add up to 108. 

And then there's 109, and 110, and 111 ... and ... will this ever end? I certainly hope not. In the meantime, Haydn offers much to those who have ears to hear. And his music seems even more fun when you read along with the score as you listen. That's what I did through the marathon period last year. Lots of great stuff there.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Ever listen to Gardiner's version of the Nelson Mass? Lots of punch. An instant Classic.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

My simplistic distillation:

Haydn's work is a celebration of music.
Mozart's work is an attempt to use music to explore humanity.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks like I spelled his name wrong in the title. Lesson learned, Haydn! My apologies, sincerest, I know some people can take that quite offensively.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I feel closer to Pugg since he posts in nearly all of my threads, so I will check out his recommendations first. He hasn't disappointed me yet!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Try this one also:
> 
> String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor 'Fifths'
> String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'
> ...


So good it's not funny! Wow.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Looks like I spelled his name wrong in the title. Lesson learned, Haydn! My apologies, sincerest, I know some people can take that quite offensively.


I edited it for you.

I'm a fan of Haydn's chamber music - there are many attractive works amongst his piano trios, but many of his string quartets are profound. Try the Op. 77 pair (Op. 103 is an 'unfinished' work originally intended as part of the same 'Lobkowitz' group) if anyone thinks Haydn 'never went beyond the formal'.

His inventive solo piano sonatas are also well worth exploring - as Alfred Brendel knew.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I edited it for you.
> 
> I'm a fan of Haydn's chamber music - there are many attractive works amongst his piano trios, but many of his string quartets are profound. Try the Op. 77 pair (Op. 103 is an 'unfinished' work originally intended as part of the same 'Lobkowitz' group) if anyone thinks Haydn 'never went beyond the formal'.
> 
> His inventive solo piano sonatas are also well worth exploring - as Alfred Brendel knew.


Will listen, I am curious to check out some piano sonatas if you have any recommendations.

I don't know if I'm just listening to better performances of Haydn's works, or if I really am this drastically more impressed by Haydn over Mozart.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

And thank you for editing!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is great!

Piano Sonata No. 62 (I believe his last) Performed with great passion, energy, and precision!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I'm not even sure if Haydn agrees with that. He told Leo something different about his boy. But Haydn seemed a more mature and likeable fella than Wolfy.


I like how you used all nicknames for them, and made it work in a genuine way that was hip, cute, and fun!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I've never really checked him out, but I am listening to Symphony No. 34 and it is absolutely fantastic! Very detailed melodies that build wonderfully off each other. Dare I say he's more creative than Mozart? I feel I am going to form that opinion just by listening to this one Symphony, and my intuition tends to be pretty good.
> 
> This is really really good!


Post deleted. Sorry I bothered you.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I've never really checked him out, but I am listening to Symphony No. 34 and it is absolutely fantastic! Very detailed melodies that build wonderfully off each other. Dare I say he's more creative than Mozart? I feel I am going to form that opinion just by listening to this one Symphony, and my intuition tends to be pretty good.
> 
> This is really really good!


It's not always easy to explain, but while I can't say one is better or greater than the other, there is a different style of expressiveness that distinguishes Haydn from Mozart. For many years I failed to be drawn to either of them. That was until I listened to a few of Haydn's Piano Trios performed by the Beaux Arts Trio. Bammm! Everything simply took off. I began to explore chamber works by Mozart. The subsequent effect was ear opening as well. Though I sensed mentally I was moving in a new direction, it was as if my mind needed time to convince my emotions it was okay for me to fully embrace what I was hearing. Continue on your new path to discovery and enjoyment!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

jegreenwood said:


> My simplistic distillation:
> 
> Haydn's work is a celebration of music.
> Mozart's work is an attempt to use music to explore humanity.


Now I am curious how you would characterize Beethoven's music in this list.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> Here is a list of some guy forced to listened to all the symphonies by Haydn and rank them:
> 
> http://www.classicfm.com/composers/haydn/guides/definitive-ranking-haydn-symphonies/


That is a handy list. If I ever approach Haydn's symphonies, that will help me figure out where to start.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Now I am curious how you would characterize Beethoven's music in this list.


I suppose I'd say Beethoven is an attempt to inspire humanity.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Symphonies 44-47 are, IMO, the best of his early symphonies. And since Powders already mentioned the Paris Symphonies, I'll recommend two of my favorite late ones: 88 and 89.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I edited it for you.
> 
> I'm a fan of Haydn's chamber music - there are many attractive works amongst his piano trios, but many of his string quartets are profound. Try the Op. 77 pair (Op. 103 is an 'unfinished' work originally intended as part of the same 'Lobkowitz' group) if anyone thinks Haydn 'never went beyond the formal'.
> 
> His inventive solo piano sonatas are also well worth exploring - as Alfred Brendel knew.


Hmm. They still sound pretty formal to me. Now I think about it, in the Creation, there were moments that were more dissonant.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Haydn67 said:


> It's not always easy to explain, but while I can't say one is better or greater than the other, there is a different style of expressiveness that distinguishes Haydn from Mozart. For many years I failed to be drawn to either of them. That was until I listened to a few of Haydn's Piano Trios performed by the Beaux Arts Trio. Bammm! Everything simply took off. I began to explore chamber works by Mozart. The subsequent effect was ear opening as well. Though I sensed mentally I was moving in a new direction, it was as if my mind needed time to convince my emotions it was okay for me to fully embrace what I was hearing. Continue on your new path to discovery and enjoyment!


I can definitely understand that notion of your mind needing time to convince your emotions that it was ok to listen and embrace what you were hearing. I do that a lot with music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jegreenwood: I feel the exact opposite. I feel Haydn is more juicy and interesting and those attributes resonate with me the idea of expressing humanity. Mozart feels lighter and more of a celebration of music to me.

Interesting we see it the exact opposite way!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> jegreenwood: I feel the exact opposite. I feel Haydn is more juicy and interesting and those attributes resonate with me the idea of expressing humanity. Mozart feels lighter and more of a celebration of music to me.
> 
> Interesting we see it the exact opposite way!


Maybe "human nature" would be more accurate than "humanity" (bearing in mind that reducing any great composer to a catchphrase is rather silly). I suppose my perspective on Mozart's starts with his operas.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> Maybe "human nature" would be more accurate than "humanity" (bearing in mind that reducing any great composer to a catchphrase is rather silly). I suppose my perspective on Mozart's starts with his operas.


All I know is that I'm really loving what I'm hearing by Haydn. It makes my mind feel good, Mozart can give me a headache if I listen to too much. I respect Mozart, very much, but I think I'm finding I prefer Beethoven and Haydn (symphonies is mostly what I'm comparing).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm listening to Haydn Symphony No. 87, as was recommend, it's fantastic!

This is the version I'm listening to, sounds like a great performance to me:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

This is my favourite Haydn Symphony period, a very happy and bouncy work with the majestic French Horn being the main instrument of the piece:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

There is something about the flow of Haydn's works, they feel so perfect and so good and so right!

Mozart looks forced compared to Haydn, I believe. I'm starting to develop a negative bias against Mozart.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Instead of creating a new thread, can someone recommend a good collection of all of Beethoven's symphonies? I've been meaning to find a great one!


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I like Haydn. I brought a complete set of his works a few years ago and still haven't fully listened to everything. I do enjoy though his string quartets (the 'Fifths' is very good indeed) and his minor key Symphonies especially the 'Farewell'. I also enjoy playing his piano sonatas that are not too difficult for an amateur like myself. All round Haydn is a thoroughly grounded composer who did more for music then he gets credit for. Although he never wrote anything that could compete with Mozart's last three symphonies or Beethoven's first three, although he probably knew that.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Instead of creating a new thread, can someone recommend a good collection of all of Beethoven's symphonies? I've been meaning to find a great one!


http://www.talkclassical.com/38045-if-you-could-only.html?highlight=beethoven+cycle


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Saw Haydn Symphony no 95 performed live last night by

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra! Was amazing!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

beetzart said:


> I like Haydn. I brought a complete set of his works a few years ago and still haven't fully listened to everything. I do enjoy though his string quartets (the 'Fifths' is very good indeed) and his minor key Symphonies especially the 'Farewell'. I also enjoy playing his piano sonatas that are not too difficult for an amateur like myself. All round Haydn is a thoroughly grounded composer who did more for music then he gets credit for. Although he never wrote anything that could compete with Mozart's last three symphonies or Beethoven's first three, although he probably knew that.


Agree with the last 3 for Mozart, but the first 3 for Beethoven? Yeah I do think Haydn gets less credit than he deserves, especially his masses.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Instead of creating a new thread, can someone recommend a good collection of all of Beethoven's symphonies? I've been meaning to find a great one!


Brother, there may be more threads on this subject than anything else. There's a ton of good recordings. You can get an Amazon download of Blomstedt conducting for $7.99. I like that one. Solid renditions and good presentation. If you want cds a quick ebay or Amazon search should yield a set of Krips, Weller or Walter conducting. All good stuff. If price doesn't matter a lot of people swear by Karajan 1960's, Bernstein, Klemperer, Solti, and on and on. Everyone has their favorites. Plus there are a bunch I haven't heard. You could better ask which recordings to avoid.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

If I could take only one piece by Haydn it would be the Sinfonia Concertante in B flat major, a mature work and full of wit, joy and invention which in my opinion makes Haydn one of the very greatest of composers.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just picked up a disc containing 6 of Haydn's London Symphonies. Just put it on for a spin, first movement of "Surprise" is great! It is a collection of all the London Symphonies that have a title attached to them. "Clock", "Military", "Drum Roll", "Surprise", and etc.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I just picked up a complete cycle of Haydn's London Symphonies. Just put it on for a spin, first movement of "Surprise" is great!


Conductor and orchestra?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> Conductor and orchestra?


Sir Colin Davis/Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Why do I hear soft talking in the background on these recordings sparsely throughout? Like a low pitched mumbling that you can't make out what is being said. It's like a Gould recordings with his mumbling in the background.


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

London symphonies are great, but here's where I make my perennial plea to look beyond the last couple dozen symphonies to some real gems in Haydn's earlier ones, many of them un-nicknamed. In order, I would suggest paying close attention to the delights of #80, #58, #46, #49, #28, #60, #42, #39, #21, and #62.


----------



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

Haydn is currently blowing my mind too.

edit: especially quartet no. 61, Symphony 39, Symphony 64, Symphony 102, Emperor Quartet, and more to come!


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

I had a similar thing with Haydn. Was never really into him until I started checking out his string quartets. Now I have the complete box sets of his quartets, solo piano work, concertos, and will soon grab the Beaux Arts box set.

-09


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Omicron9 said:


> I had a similar thing with Haydn. Was never really into him until I started checking out his string quartets. Now I have the complete box sets of his quartets, solo piano work, concertos, and will soon grab the Beaux Arts box set.
> 
> -09


Very good choice!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

It's not just those marvelous Piano Trios of Haydn I enjoy again and again (by the Beaux Arts Trio, of course), it's now also become his captivating Piano Sonatas. I recently acquired the complete sets by Olbertz and McCabe. Just wonderful. Jando's collection is also excellent. Though Pogorelich has not recorded the entire set, his individual discs are also very fine.

Olbertz.........................McCabe


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Haydn67 said:


> It's not just those marvelous Piano Trios of Haydn I enjoy again and again (by the Beaux Arts Trio, of course), it's now also become his captivating Piano Sonatas. I recently acquired the complete sets by Olbertz and McCabe. Just wonderful. Jando's collection is also excellent. Though Pogorelich has not recorded the entire set, his individual discs are also very fine.
> 
> Olbertz.........................McCabe
> View attachment 93092
> View attachment 93093


I have enjoyed what I've heard of his Sonatas, very unique!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm going through Fischer's set, Symphonies Nos. 40 through 54. I'm impressed with Haydn's treatment of the orchestra, how he will drop the ensemble, and suddenly there's a soloist or a reduced texture. The orchestration is, in a sense, proto-Mahler.


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm going through Fischer's set, Symphonies Nos. 40 through 54. I'm impressed with Haydn's treatment of the orchestra, how he will drop the ensemble, and suddenly there's a soloist or a reduced texture. The orchestration is, in a sense, proto-Mahler.


I hear a good bit of Mahler in Haydn too. Just today, in fact, I was listening to the finale of Symphony #63, and shortly into the development there's this sudden mishmash of like a dozen all-new musical ideas (the tune for Big Ben being one) with a dotted "horncall" figure in the second violins in the midst of everything else that's momentarily very reminiscent of Mahler - as might be the whole "psychological breakdown" effect of these 16 bizarre measures.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Funny said:


> I hear a good bit of Mahler in Haydn too. Just today, in fact, I was listening to the finale of Symphony #63, and shortly into the development there's this sudden mishmash of like a dozen all-new musical ideas (the tune for Big Ben being one) with a dotted "horncall" figure in the second violins in the midst of everything else that's momentarily very reminiscent of Mahler - as might be the whole "psychological breakdown" effect of these 16 bizarre measures.


I can hear it! The explosiveness of Mahler can be seen to a milder degree in Haydn.


----------



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

The creativity and deliberateness of musical language in Haydn's Op 20 no 3 quartet *blows my mind*. I enjoy this thread quite a bit, since it came at a time when I can't stop listening to Haydn.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Haydn is a wonderful composer, and I will throw in a random recommendation before I make my not-so-serious comment: Symphony No. 86 is one of his best.

Whenever I see the thread title, I can't help thinking of the lyric from the Rolling Stones' "Honky Tonk Women": "She blew my nose, and then she blew my mind"


----------



## Arent (Mar 27, 2017)

Haydn is a wonderful composer in so many ways, and Haydn vs Mozart, while ridiculous as a "who is better?" cagefight, might just reveal a lot. I will say that Mozart has a melodic sense that is like breathing or the most natural speaking, and a refinement of what might have been called good taste, that has never been equaled and is the reason why he is so loved. Also, just to step into the cagefight territory, virtually no composer can pass the "what if he had died at the same age as Mozart?" test, Haydn included.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For me, I enjoy Haydn's Paris Symphonies (82-87) more than the London set.

It also seems conducting a successful London set is illusive.

Take Leonard Bernstein. His Paris set is terrific and his London set is a mess, in my opinion.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Arent said:


> Haydn is a wonderful composer in so many ways, and Haydn vs Mozart, while ridiculous as a "who is better?" cagefight, might just reveal a lot. I will say that Mozart has a melodic sense that is like breathing or the most natural speaking, and a refinement of what might have been called good taste, that has never been equaled and is the reason why he is so loved. Also, just to step into the cagefight territory, virtually no composer can pass the "what if he had died at the same age as Mozart?" test, Haydn included.


As time goes by, you see a lot of this , harmless fun for some and bloody serious for others.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> No doubt he was a great innovator, inventing the Symphony and String Quartet, but the language of his music is very much in the strictly Classical vein, he didn't have the dark, stormy emotion or despair of Mozart or Beethoven, which affected the Romantics. I like Haydn, his work has a lot of charm, he never really strayed from the more formal, and there is nothing wrong with that.


Check out the Sturm und Drang Symphonies and then get back to us


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Triplets said:


> Check out the Sturm und Drang Symphonies and then get back to us


Yeah, i always liked the Lamentation Symphony, my favourite of Haydn's, just from the pure music. But don't feel it has despair like in Don Giovanni. It is still much contained in the form to me. I feel starting with Mozart the darkness and despair started to outgrow the form, less bottled up, to the point of Overflowing, like in the middle movement of piano concerto #23. i love all three of them: Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven. But that is my feeling with Haydn, which doesn't make me like him any less.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm loving Symphonies #1 and #6.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> I'm loving Symphonies #1 and #6.


I like those early ones also very much.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Trying out Haydn "Seasons" for the first time right now


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> Trying out Haydn "Seasons" for the first time right now


Did you listen already to the Creation?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

hpowders said:


> For me, I enjoy Haydn's Paris Symphonies (82-87) more than the London set.
> 
> It also seems conducting a successful London set is illusive.
> 
> Take Leonard Bernstein. His Paris set is terrific and his London set is a mess, in my opinion.


I would agree, but would include his "Oxford" Symphony (No. 92) as one of the Londons, though in terms of likability preference toss it in with the Paris Symphonies.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Hogwood is consistently excellent. Unfortunately only did around 75 of them.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Did you listen already to the Creation?


Yes, Creation is great too


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've been exposing myself to lots of Classical music in the last few days and have come back to Mozart, and it is quite refreshing. Mozart really has something very natural about his composition, it does almost seem derived straight from heaven. I love Mozart again! .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I've been exposing myself to lots of Classical music in the last few days...


I only exposed myself to three pieces today before the police showed up and took me in. Waiting for my lawyer now.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> I only exposed myself to three pieces today before the police showed up and took me in. Waiting for my lawyer now.


:lol: Very funny, indeed. I set myself up for that perfectly!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

For over 55 years I've favored Brahms' music more than that of any other composer. Now, Haydn's Piano Trios and Piano Sonatas have taken me to a new level of classical appreciation and enjoyment. Wonderful, wonderful, absolutely wonderful! Though I've liked some of his symphonies, especially the Paris collection and the "Oxford" (#92) as well as a number of his string quartets, nothing has given and continues to give me as much pure pleasure as Haydn's Piano Trios (by Beaux Arts) and Piano Sonatas (sets by Olbertz, McCabe, Jando, and individual recordings by Schiff, Pogorelich and Horowitz).


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Listening to the wonderful "Horn Signal" symphony right now  Conducted by Hogwood
Haydn is lifting my spirits as I muddle through the work day


----------



## RRod (Sep 17, 2012)

Never understood trying to make the Mozart vs. Haydn «Rumble in the Jungle» happen. They complement each other so well, just take both!
.Like symphonies? Haydn started writing them in his late 20s so even the early ones can be great, but Mozart's later efforts are a great way to round out.
.Like non-piano concertos? Mozart has great ones for winds, violin, violin+viola, and horn, but none for cello or trumpet… and there comes Haydn with the 3-pointer!
.Like piano concertos and sonatas? Well aren't you lucky?
.Like opera? Haydn's are getting some new attention, but Mozart's never needed help in the first place.
.Like string quartets? Again, Haydn started later so he's got age on his side, but Mozart's later efforts are no slouches
.Like string duos/trios? Mozart tossed 'em off so well no one else really needed to bother
usw… Plus their styles are a great contrast too, with Haydn more apt to do concertante-type licks but Mozart having a great overall sense of balance. I need to try more CPE Bach, who seems to bring up the front pretty well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

RRod said:


> Never understood trying to make the Mozart vs. Haydn «Rumble in the Jungle» happen. They complement each other so well, just take both!
> .Like symphonies? Haydn started writing them in his late 20s so even the early ones can be great, but Mozart's later efforts are a great way to round out.
> .Like non-piano concertos? Mozart has great ones for winds, violin, violin+viola, and horn, but none for cello or trumpet… and there comes Haydn with the 3-pointer!
> .Like piano concertos and sonatas? Well aren't you lucky?
> ...


I do believe we had that kind of poll: Mozart versus Haydn.
Kept running for quiet a while .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Haydn's Piano Sonatas are phenomenal!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Haydn's Piano Sonatas are phenomenal!


Great choice Captainnumber.:tiphat:


----------



## Bill H. (Dec 23, 2010)

Haydn has always seemed to me to be the most underrated of the great composers. His music always rewards careful, attentive listening--otherwise the little tricks and rule-breaks he throws into his music (and yes, it helps if you have some knowledge of sonata form, etc.) can pass you by, and you get the impression it just sounds jaunty or pretty. 

It's too bad his music isn't performed more often, and as something other than a "warmup" piece for a symphony concert. I sometimes read about conductors who express their admiration for Haydn, how deceptively difficult it is to bring off properly etc. But I don't see them walking the walk, and actually performing his music as much as say Mozart's. 

He was most masterful at incorporating folk music elements into his compositions, being of peasant origin. And of course his wit and humor is one reason why, IIRC Sir Simon Rattle once remarked that Haydn would be the one composer from the past he would most want to share dinner with. 

He had a strong, uncomplicated faith in God (perhaps like Bruckner?), which also colors his masses and other liturgical music.

But for me, I refuse to get into the Mozart vs. Haydn "who is greater" game. They were different men, and it should always be mentioned, that they adored and loved each other's art and persons. How their music speaks to each of us is a personal preference, but why should we second guess their own opinions about each other? 

Exploring Haydn's music, and listening to it carefully, is never a wasted thing.


----------

